# Adding attachment in Outlook 2007



## campingshadow (Dec 25, 2005)

When I want to attach a file to an Outlook 2007 email, my Outlook is defaulting to a specific directory and folder to get the file. Unfortunately I seldom ever use this directory and I do not want to scroll thru all the others each time to find the one I need. 

How do I change the default attachment file location that opens to be the directory and folder the I use most?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

You might have a look at this article.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/252732


----------



## campingshadow (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks....I will give this a try after I back up my registry. This article says it will work with previous versions of Office but does not specifically say it will work with 2007.


----------



## dioriocarletta (May 30, 2010)

I tried the registry edit solution, but it already had the correct path in the data field - concluding that for my version of xp, outlook looks elsewhere for the attachment path instructions.

Nice try, and thanks for responding anyway!

Any other ideas?


----------

